# مشروع سوق الجملة بمدينة الصالحية - مصر



## خالد صلاح (9 أغسطس 2007)

مشروع سوق لتجارة الفاكهة وزالخضروات لتجارالجملة بمدينة الصالحية الجديدة - مصر 
الحقيقة العمل المعماري في المشروع يعتبر الاقل نسبة بين اعمال الدراسات الخاصة بالمشروع واعمال تخطيط الحركة نظرا لطبيعه وشكل الارض 
الموقع : مدينة الصالحية الجديدة - مصر 
المساحة 43500 م2
يضم المشروع الاتي :
400 محل لتجارة الخضروات والفاكهة في 6 عنابر موزعه بالموقع 
375 وحدة تجارية وادارية ومخازن وخدمات 
مبني لثلاجات الخضروالفاكهة والبرادات 
عنبر لتجارة الموز
مبني الخدمات والمطاعم 
مبني اداري , ومعارض ومبني الكمبيوتر والموازين 
مسجد
مساحة مفتوحة للمتاجرة اليومية 
النظام المعماري المستخدم : الوحدة المرنة Elastic unit 
النظام الانشائي المستخدم :
الكمرة والعمود للوحدات - 
الاطر الخرسانية للمبني الاداري والبوابات frame system
كمرات متقاطعه pannaled beams للمعارض والصالات المفتوحة 

جاري التنفيذ بالموقع وساحاول نق لصورمن الطبيعه للعملية الانشائية















​


----------



## امير ضهير (9 أغسطس 2007)

جميل اخي خالد صلاح
في حال تمكنت من احضار صورة اوضح للواجهات لكنني وللحظة اعتقدت ان الواجهات غير مناسبة للمشروع 

اشكر لك جهدك اخي الكريم


----------



## خالد صلاح (10 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ الفاضل امير ضهير 
اعتز جدا بمشاركتك واعتذر عن عدم وضوح الصور بسبب الحد الاقصي المسموح به للصور بالمنتدي 
وارجو منك توضيح وجهة نظرك ان الواجهات غير مناسبة للمشروع .. فهذا هو السبب الرئيسي لطرحي المشروع بالمنتدي .. للمناقشة والاستفادة


----------



## امير ضهير (10 أغسطس 2007)

حياك الله اخي الكريم 
لم ارى الواجهات بشكل واضح بسبب الزاوية التي اخذت منها اللقطة وعلي العموم:

ان طبيعة اي مشروع تفرض شكلا معينا عليه او بالاصح يدل شكل المشروع علي الوظيفة المنوطة به وهناك ارتباط وثيق بين الشكل والوظيفة 
وعندما يرى الانسان العادي واجهة مشروع يحكم مباشره علي طبيعة المشروع وعندما نظرت للصور تكون انطباع لدي ان هذه الواجهه واجهة لمركز ترفيهي او لمجمع سياحي .. هذه نقطة 

النقطة الاخر استخدم كثير من الانماط في تصميم الواجهه"ان لم تخدعني الصورة فهي غير واضحة "

ارجوا ان ترفق صور اوضح للواجهات لنقوم بمناقشة الامر سويا 

لا تأخذ حديثي اخي كتقييم بل كمشورة ورأي فقط 

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسه نور (10 أغسطس 2007)

صور جميله 
انا اعشق تجديد التراث


----------



## خالد صلاح (10 أغسطس 2007)

الزميل الفاضل امير .. الزميلة نور 
شكرا لتعليقكم ..
بالنسبة للواحهه فهي واجهه ضخمة جدا .. اكبرمن 400 م طولا .. والتصميم المعماري للموقع فرض هذا الحجم اضافة الي انها قوس من دائرة .. الامر الذي يصعب من امكانية رؤية تفاصيلها في ملف صغير الحجم المسموح بتحميله ..
اعجبني جدا تعليق الاخت نور ان الطراز المستخدم هو تجديد للتراث .. فانا اكره ما اكره النقل عن الحداثة الغربية وفي نفس الوقت المواد والخامات جميعها حديثة وتستدعي تصميما معاصرا .. 
لذلك فاننا قد اخذنا روح العمارة العربية - ( ليس العناصر بل القلب - الروح -الذات) 
فظهرذلك في الممر المعقود ذو الاعمده امام المحلات الذي وفر معالجة مناخية متميزة للوحدات - 
التهوية من خلال ملاقف للهواء داخلية 
التصميم المتضام والنسب المستطيلة للوحدات لتحقيق عمق مظلل كاف 
وانعكست تلك المعالجات في المساقط في هيئة مفردات معمارية تراثية عربيه تماما تتضح من المشربيات بالوحدات الادارية واستخدام الوحدات الجبيسة ( الكوليسترا) بتشكيل عربي اصيل لتغطية المسطحات الزجاجية الكبيرة التي احتجنا لوجودها في بعض الفراغات 
البروز والدخول لتحقيق ظلال كافية علي الواجهات 
وقد تم صياغة ذلك في جملة معمارية تنوعت كلماتها لكسر ملل الطول في الواجهة وتجمعت احرفها لتعطي معني لهذا التنوع وتقرأ في النهاية عملا معماريا الا انها كانت جميعا من لغة واحدة وبقافية واحدة لا نشاز فيها .. او هذا ما كنا نسعي من اجله ..
حاولنا ان نستعيد روح العمارة العربية المفقودة الهوية وتوظيفها بخامات حديثة وعمارة احدث ..

او هكذاكنا نأمل 

بالنسبة لملاحظتك اخ امير ان الواجهه لمشروع لمركز تجاري اوترفيهي فهذا ليس بعيدا عن الواقع .. اذ ان طبيعه هذا المشروع تفرض ان تكون وحدات تجارة الجملة داخلية وتحت السيطرة تماما حيث تدخل السيارات التي تحمل الخضروات او الفاكهة اولا من خلال البوابات حيث يتم تسجيلها ثم وزنها وتحديد نوع البضاعه ثم تدخل الي السوق حيث يتم التفاوض علي سعرها بين الوحدات 
لذلك كانت الوحدات التي تفتح مباشرة علي الطريق الرئيسي بعيدا عن السيطرة .. فتم استثناؤها من محلات السوق واصبحت منفصلة وذات انشطة متنوعه ومختلفة لخدمة المنطقة بشكل عام كصيدليات وبنوك وسوبر ماركت .. الخ


----------



## خالد صلاح (14 أغسطس 2007)

بالتأكيد ماسبق هو راي شخصي يحتمل الصواب والخطأ


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (14 أغسطس 2007)

هناك مجهود واضح لكن نحتاج الى رسومات اكثر و ضوحا حتى يمكن الحكم و تحديد ملاحظات الواجهات


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (14 أغسطس 2007)

اتفق مع الزملاء فى انه لابد ان يكون للواجهات دور فى تاكيد الوظيفه


----------



## زكرياء 08 (14 أغسطس 2007)

un bon petit projet


----------



## خالد صلاح (16 أغسطس 2007)

اسف ... انا ضعيف جدا في الفرنسية


----------



## خالد صلاح (16 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز طارق .. ومن يختلف ؟؟ بالتأكيد لابد ان تكون الواجهات مؤكده للوظيفة ..
انا ممن يؤمنون ان الوجهات تنمو من المساقط الافقية ولا تلصق عليها .. والمساقط ناتج معادلة اطرافها المنفعه والاقتصاد والاستخدام الافضل .


----------



## خالد صلاح (16 أغسطس 2007)

السؤال هو هل هذه الواجهات مناسبة للاستخدام في هذا المشروع ام لا .. كيف ولماذا


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (17 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز خالد : تحية طيبة وبعد 
كنت مشرفا على عمليةصيانة وتشغيل مرافق سوق الجملة بمدينة السادس من اكتوبر واتمنى ان ارى بقية التصميمات وخاصة تصميمات المرافق وذلك حتى نتبادل الاراء والافكار ........ مع خالص تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق .


----------



## خالد صلاح (17 أغسطس 2007)

الزميل عماد ربيع 
سوق الجملة بمدينة السدس من اكتوبر كان احد مواد الدراسة لفكرة المشروع .. وللاسف لا استطيع نشررسومات المرافق لانها تخص مكاتب اخري ..
دعك من مشروعي اخي الفاضل فهو قد اكتمل بالفعل وقيد التنفيذ وتم عرضه اكثر من مرة علي خبراء ومختصين قبل البدء في تنفيذه ..
لقد طرحت المشروع هنا لفتح باب للنقاش .. حول فلسفته حول الحل المعماري التخطيط كيفية الواصول للبرنامج ... 
طرحته لكييأتي من له خبرة مثلك في احد جوانبه ويثري النقاش بما يراه ويضيف لمعلوماتي ومعلومات البقية الجديد.
لذا ادعوك زميلي الفاضل ان تطرح علينا جوانب من خبرتك في عملية ما بعد التصميم والتنفيذ في اح الجوانب الهامة للمشروعات الخدمية وهي المرافق .. واستيشرك فيما تري انه كان لابد من اخذه في الاعتبار عند التخطيط و التصميم المعماري في مثل هذه المشروعات .. وشكرا


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (18 أغسطس 2007)

اشكرك اخى العزيز على هذا الاطراء وانا لم اكن اقصد من موضوع مناقشة الرسومات الا ان اعلق عليها حتى لا تتكرر المشاكل اكثر من مرة ........ وسابدا معك من البداية وتعنى الية الدخول والخروج من السوق بالنسبة للتجار والعاملين والزوار ......... هل تم الاخذ فى الاعتبار كيفية حساب المبالغ المستحقة للجهة الادارية والتى يتم دفعها من التجار على كل طن داخل او خارج من السوق وماهى البدائل التى وضعت لاعطال الموازين على البوابات وماهى بدائل امداد هذه المواين بالكهرباء ....
وساوالى تباعا اذا سمحت لى ان اناقش معك بقية مشاكل المرافق لعلكم تضعوها فى اعتباركم ....مع خالص تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق ..... م / عماد سالم


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (19 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز : تحية طيبة وبعد المشاكل التى واجهتها من قبل فى سوق السادس من اكتوبر ساطرحها كما هى وعليك انت وبقية الزملاء وكل من يحب ان يشارك معنا بالرأى فى الموضوع وضع بدائل لحل هذه المشاكل بالاضافة الى ماكنت افعله لحل هذه المشاكل .............
فى الرسالة السابقة طرحت مشكلة التحصيل على البوابات ولازلنا فى البوابات ولم ندخل السوق بعد.......
غالبا ما تواجه النظم الاتوماتيكية الخاصة بالوزن مشاكل عديدة وتتسبب فى اعطال مستمرة وفى اوقات حرجة والسؤال ماهى البدائل اليدوية ( العيارية ) للتعامل مع العطل الالى لتقديرالاوزان ....
انا فى انتظار ردودك واتمنى الا اكون تناولت الموضوع بطريقة غير مناسبة وساكمل ان شاء الله حديثى معك عن الدخول الى السوق فى لقاءنا القادم .........مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (19 أغسطس 2007)

الصورة رقم 3 عرضت منظرا عاما للسوق ولكنى لا استطيع تحديد مواقع الدخول والخروج بها فهل يمكن التوضيح حتى يتسنى لنا ابداء الراى ..... مع تحياتى


----------



## خالد صلاح (21 أغسطس 2007)

الزميل العزيز عماد 
النقاط التي ذكرتها شديدة الاهمية بالفعل .. فقد تم توريد نظام كمبيوتر علي البوابات لحساب الاوزان .. وتم عمل مداخل طواريء في حالة تعطل البوابات الا اننا لم نوجد بديل لقياس الوزن باعتبار انه من الصعب تعطل 5 موازين منفصلة مرة واحدة .. الا ان البديل اليدويلم يدرس وهو الامر الهام الذي ورد في ردك
هناك بالفعل شبكة امداد بالكهرباء عالية الجودة وهناك شبكة طواريء للحالات الطارئة والعناصر الاساسية من المشروع 
ارجو ان تفيدنا بخبرتك في مسألة البدائل اليدوية


----------



## خالد صلاح (21 أغسطس 2007)

الزميل العزيز عماد
يوجد مدخل ومخرج رئيسيين علي الشارعالواقع علي الحد الجنوبي للارض .. اقصي اليمين هوالمدخل واقصي اليسار هو المخرج .. نتج ذلك عن حل جيد للتخطيط يسمح بمرور الشاحنات في اتجاه واحد من المدخل وحتي المخرج ويخدم علي كل عناصر المشروع . الامر الذي يسهل الحركة داخل السوق .. وهناك مدخل ومخرج طواريء من تحت المبني الرئيسي ويستخدم بشكل عام كمدخل شرفي للافراد والعاملين .


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (22 أغسطس 2007)

المشروع جميل بس هناك ضعف في الواجهات


----------



## خالد صلاح (23 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ archivision
هل هذا مجرد رأي ام انك لديك تحليل معماري فني علمي لما اوردته عن ضعف الواجهات .. ان كان لديك مثل هذا التحليل ارجو ان تفيدنا به .. اطلعنا لماذا تري ان الواجهات ضعيفة وعلي اي مقياس وكيف تصبح قوية في رأيك .. بذلك نستفيد وقد نفيدك .. شكرا


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (4 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز خالد تحية طيبة وبعد ان وجود مدخل واحد ومخرج واحد والسير فى اتجاه واحد لا يعد من عناصر التخطيط الجيد على الاطلاق واقصد بهذا القول تعدد البدائل خاصة وان ادارة السوق ستتعامل مع تجار الخضار والفاكهة وهى طائفة تحاول على قدر المستطاع عرض منتجاتها للبيع فى اماكن غير مغلقة اى انها ستستخدم الشوارع لعرض بضاعتها ونصب مزادتها اليومية بما يؤثر بالسلب على الحركة وبالتالى على الايراد ...... واما السير فى اتجاه واحد من الدخول الى الخروج فهل يكفى لعمل مناورات كافية لاجراء الصيانة الدورية فى حالة حدوث اعطال او فى حالة حدوث كوارث .... ارجو الافادة كما ارجو من بقية الزملاء الاشتراك معنا بالرأى 
بالنسبة للموازين التى من الصعب ان تتعطل فهذا ليس مبدا هندسى لان كل شىء قابل للعطب وفى مثل هذا النوع من الانظمة يتعطل النظام بالكامل ...... يكفى ان تضاف للمواصفات الفنية للموازين الالكترونية ان تعمل بنظام المؤشرات بالاضافة الى القراءات الاكترونية 
ارجو منك ان تلقى لنا مزيد من الضوء على مرافق السوق حتى يتسنى لنا مناقشة باقى المشاكل 
ولازلنا انا وانت لم ندخل السوق ......... مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## خالد صلاح (5 سبتمبر 2007)

الزميل العزيز عماد
بالتأكيد توحيد اتجاه الحركة وتعريفه وتأكيده من اولويات اي مخطط واحد الاسس التي تبني عليها حركة الاليات في اي مشروع ..
اضف الي ذلك المعدلات التخطيطية التي تحدد نسبة الطرق بالمشروع بين 15 و20% وايضا دراسات الجدوي التي قلصت هذا الي 16% كحد اقصي .. ولذلك بين النواحي الفنية والاقتصادية تحاول كمخطط ايجاد افضل حل ..
واعود لللتأكيد ان مسأله الموازين علي البوابة مأخوذه في الاعتبار باعتبار ان هناك ميزان لا يعمل الا في حالة تعطل باقي الموازين للطواريء..
بالاضافة الي ان المبني الرئيسي يضم مخارج للطواريء في حالة حدوث اية حوادث لا قدر الله وتم اخلاء السوق بشكل سريع .


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز خالد تحية طيبة وبعد 
بمراجعة الصور المرفقة تبين ان المسافة الفاصلة بين البوابات والشوارع الرئيسية المحيطة بالسوق تكاد تكون معدومة حسب ما رايت انا وقد اكون اخطأت ولكن فى هذه الحالة فان الحركة على البوابات ستتأثر كثيرا بالحركة الخارجية ولن يكون هناك مجال للمناورة امام البوابات .....وارجو منك ان تتذكر ان الطائفة التى يتم التعامل معها داخل السوق من التجار لها معتقدات خاصة يجب اخذها جيدا فى الاعتبار اثناء التصميم والتنفيذ وارجو الا تكون تعليقاتى غير مقبولة .... مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## خالد صلاح (9 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ الفاضل عماد 
بالفعل نقطة هامة جدا .. والمشكلة ليست داخل المشروع ولكن في الشبكة خارجه .. وربما تكون في الاصل في تخطيط الموقع العام للمنطقة .. وقد طالبناجهاز المدينة المسئول بعمل حارة خدمة service road علي مداخل المشروع وايضا زيادة عرض الطرق المخدمة عليه الي 36 م وعمل ميادين بدل من التقاطعات المتعامدة تسهيلا للحركة وحل لمشكلة الحركة المرورية والمناورة حول المشروع .. ووعد بدراسة ذلك فياطار الحل القائم بالنسبة لداخل المشروع فقد تم ترك مساحة بعد البوابة تسمح بعمل دورة كامله لسيارة نقل بدون مقطورة .. وهو ليس الحل الامثل بالتأكيد ولكنه المتاح في ظل اصرار المالك علي النسبة المسموح ببنائها ..والجدوي الاقتصادية للمشروع


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (10 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكرك ولكن ممكن الكاد


----------



## خالد صلاح (11 سبتمبر 2007)

الزميل محمود السيد 
حاولت رفع ملفات cad الا ان حجمها للاسف منع ذلك .. ساحاول رفعها علي الرابيدشير ان امكن ولو انني قليل الخبرة بذلك .. مع تحياتي


----------



## الرائدة الفضائية (27 سبتمبر 2007)

والله هذا المشروع يصلح ان يكون وكالة بلح وليس مشروع للفواكه والخضر......هههههههههههههههه ( وحدة بوحدة والبادي اظلم)


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

المشروع جيد والاجمل المناقشات التي دارت حوله والتي اثرت معلوماتنا عن مثل هذه المشاريع جزاك الله خيرا خالد صلاح والاخ عماد ربيع سالم مناقشاتكم مفيده ومليئه بالمعلومات وارجو لكما التوفيق


----------



## mustafa756i (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------

